# Mcs wintz



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Lmfao winterized a house on friday and everything looked good toilets wrapped pink in all sinks,postings,Water meter disconnected,Sounds good right?I checked the water heater filled to the rim with water and all lines had water in them when i blew them out.I can only imagine the idiots they have doing this all over and getting away with it.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

I hear ya. My husband has been swamped with wints the last two weeks. 75% of them were previously done by either Safeguard or 5 Brothers. Yet every single hot water tank was full, most of the toilet tanks were not drained, and the baseboards still had water in them. 

5 brothers for the short time my husband worked for them would bust his balls over a missing photo, but all the other contractors could do **** work and never have a thing done. I had reported the same contractor 4 times for **** work he did and nothing happened.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

This is the time of year that the stupidity of the cube monkeys really rears its head. You fill out a pcr stating that there is no hot water heater and the pictures clearly show that there is not one to be found anywhere in the house. Then you get the call or email to return and take pictures of water being drained out of tank and a pressure test.............................................umm did you read the pcr?
Response: No 
My response: then why am I wasting my time filling it out and why am I now wasting my time talking to you. idiots!


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Someone in one of the other groups has been commenting about how they only do, (wait for it) "Gravity Wintz." Apparently you open the valves, dump antifreeze in the commode and voila, you're done! :blink:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I have done over 200 wints in the last 3 years*

I can count on one hand the ones that didn't have water in the system. I'm not talking about the ones that were not previously winterized. Of course a good many of them were Buzack or Eastern States 40 dollar specials.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Altisource pre for closure is gravity Wints


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*On the bright side*



expressreo said:


> Altisource pre for closure is gravity Wints


That's a lot of pretty good paying repair work. Not what a plumber would get, but hey, I'm ready there, and my truck is well stocked this time of year.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> 5 brothers for the short time my husband worked for them would bust his balls over a missing photo, but all the other contractors could do **** work and never have a thing done. I had reported the same contractor 4 times for **** work he did and nothing happened.



I remember that BS well.




Coos-NH said:


> Someone in one of the other groups has been commenting about how they only do, (wait for it) "Gravity Wintz." Apparently you open the valves, dump antifreeze in the commode and voila, you're done! :blink:





Back in the 90s that is how I was told to do it!
There were no Fannie or HUD regs in those days. 
If there were they certainly never filtered down to the guy doing the work.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I just cant for the life of me understand how these guys get away with it?If it was me omg i wouldn't be able to sleep figuring the backcharges,Liability,etc.All of these wintz this week had filled water in the tanks and all toilet tanks filled with water.Ill post pictures sometime today.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I just cant for the life of me understand how these guys get away with it?If it was me omg i wouldn't be able to sleep figuring the backcharges,Liability,etc.All of these wintz this week had filled water in the tanks and all toilet tanks filled with water.Ill post pictures sometime today.





When I was still doing P&P work I ran into the same thing on pretty much every property. 

During the time I was a QC inspector I'd see it as well, did not matter what company's name was on the stickers. 
MOST of the time the wint was incomplete.


----------

